# Seeking group/players in Parksville/Qualicum area B.C. canada



## Beowolf (Aug 9, 2004)

I am looking for a group to join or at least players in the Parksville/qualicum 
area of b.c. Vancuover island.

I have some experience(2 years) in D&D 3rd/3.5 homebrew (as player and DM) and i have dabbled in d20 modern and WOD  . i am willing to try any system or setting. 

For more questions and contact info email me at kanethepaladin@hotmail.com


----------

